# Dầu Tràm Con Yêu bảo vệ sức khỏe một cách toàn diện



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (12/2/19)

Sau những ngày Tết đoàn tụ cùng với gia đình là khoảng thời gian mà mỗi chúng ta trở lại với công việc mới, môi trường mới. Để lại tiếp tục với vòng xoáy của thời gian, nhưng ngay lúc này đây ngoài những mong muốn về công danh, sự nghiệp thành công tiến tới thì chúng ta cần có một sức khỏe tốt, dẻo dai để thực hiện những dự định, mơ ước trong năm nay và cho tương lai.




Mỗi gia đình mà các thành viên đều khỏe mạnh là điều mà ai cũng mong muốn, nhất là những căn bệnh vặt đem lại bao nhiều phiền toái và mệt mỏi. Nhưng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu sẽ bảo vệ mọi người tránh khỏi nó, đem lại cảm giác an toàn và thoãi mái.
Dầu Tràm Con Yêu được chiết xuất từ tinh dầu lá cây tràm gió 100% thiên nhiên không gây kích ứng da, an toàn với tất cả mọi người đặc biệt là trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu. Thành phần chứa các hợp chất có khả năng diệt khuẩn và ức chế virus, ngăn chặn chúng tấn công vào cơ thể. Cùng với đó là những công dụng mà sản phẩm mang lại:
+Phòng và chữa ho, khò khè.
+Chữa đầy hơi, ăn không tiêu hay đau bụng hiệu quả.
+ Chữa trị côn trùng cắn, không còn lo khi con bị muỗi hay kiến cắn.
+Phòng cảm lạnh, giữ ấm cơ thể cho bé.
+Tắm loại bỏ vi khuẩn và nấm có nguy cơ gây bệnh.
+An toàn, dịu nhẹ với làn da nhạy cảm của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.
Một sản phẩm an toàn, hiệu quả, nói không với hóa chất 100% từ thiên nhiên là sự lựa chọn thông minh, thiết thực nhất cho mỗi gia đình.
Với phương châm vì sức khỏe của cả cộng đồng, Dầu Tràm Con Yêu luôn mang đến những điều tốt đẹp nhất cùng với đó là sự thoái mái, tiện lợi trong việc lựa chọn sản phẩm. Hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.
Trích dẫn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu


----------

